# Soda Mafia [N1]



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2011)

Rules;

Out of thread communication is allowed
No modkill, but please try to post!
Quoting from PM IS allowed


*24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2011)

The day begins with a pot of luck for the innocents.

Kricketune is found dead in the middle of the town. He has a stab wound inside of him.

It is confirmed he is mafia. While this was being stated, one person glows. Another feels somewhat sick.

*Kricketune is dead. Mafia

24 hours for lynching*


----------



## Light (Oct 24, 2011)

_Sweet_


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

エル.;541133 said:
			
		

> _Sweet_


...
puns...


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh but just you wait. It looks like someone might go "pop"...


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2011)

*LYNCH MYSELF*

POP


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

3...



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *LYNCH MYSELF*
> 
> POP


2...

*Legendaryseeker99*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 25, 2011)

Um... fine.
*Legendaryseeker99*


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

VVVVV
..VVV..
....V....
....n....
.../ \...
..| . |..
..| . |..
..[__]..


----------



## hyphen (Oct 25, 2011)

*sipping tea*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2011)

*waits*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh rightz! 3 votes.

Legend is lynched, but he blows up. HE IS LOVER/ALIEN AND ALIEN/LOVER/TWIN WINS!

*Donotlookatdiagram is dead. mafia
Effercon is deaad. innocent

ALIEN/LOVER/TWIN WIN!!!*

Roles;
Mystic; healer/twin
L; healer/twin (LS99's LOVER)
LS99; Lover/alien
Effercon; Roleblocking vig
Donotlook; inspecting poisoner
kricketune; don godfather

NIGHT 0;
LS99 chose L as lover. Knows who L is and his twin, making them triplets.
Mystic and L healer clash LS99.
ACTIVATED ALIEN
Effercon Roleblocks and kills Kricketune
Kricketune kills L (FAIL)
Donotlook did not send night action 



DAY 1;
LS99 lynched. Being a lover, he, his lover, and remaining triplet live through the blast. ALIEN/LOVER/TWIN WIN!


Also, due to an error i just noticed, the flavor text at the start of the day, well, when i said one person was feeling sick, i thought kricketune was poisoner, and he wanted to kill L, (meaning L isnt poisoned). even the other way would still man kricketune was roleblocked.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

*blinks* 

Uh, but I thought only a mafia target activates an alien? Unless that changed?



Butterfree said:


> _Alien_: If the alien is attacked by the mafia, a vigilante or a fishing brother during the night, he does not die; instead, he turns into an _activated alien_.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2011)

How an alien is activated isn't strictly defined.

It's really up to the GM.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

Eh.  I wasn't in this one so ok.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 25, 2011)

Really quick mafia. :3
wooooot


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2011)

They way i determine activate mafia, anything thatshould kill them (healer clash, too) will activate him.


----------

